
Technical Interviews: More Than a Brain Teaser? - skybrian
http://www.goodmath.org/blog/2015/11/19/technical-interviews-more-than-a-brain-teaser/
======
drd93
So... What happens if the interviewee doesn't go the way interviewer expects?
Like, what if I answer with this:

    
    
        bin(x ^ (x >> 1))
    

Most often interviewers get quite irritated if interviewer comes up with a
much simplier and a faster solution than what was intended.

~~~
skybrian
If the interview is irritated they're not doing it right. In my case I'd just
ask the interviewee to explain his or her answer, and if it holds up, make
sure to write in the report to the hiring committee that nobody else I
interviewed came up with this answer before. That's why it's an interview and
not a standardized test.

Coming up with an unusual solution should be a win, though it's of course not
required.

Also, in some cases I might ask a slightly harder follow-up where the shortcut
doesn't work.

------
irascible
Latex diagrams are broken.

